# Monsanto and planting tech



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is a very interesting read involving planting technology and Monsanto.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/farm_journal_exclusive_following_the_script/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Very well said, Mike. Brief and to the point.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*I seen a little on AgDay about it.Fee per acre?Monsatan is going to milk it for all the can!*


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Very well said, Mike. Brief and to the point.
> 
> Ralph


Thanks Ralph.....nothing like forgetting the main course. CRS disease I suppose. Anyway, the link is up in the original post now. And Cy, yeah they ain't gonna do this for fun....gotta make $ like everyone else....thats the whole reason for buying precision planting.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

You are exactly right Mike. I knew when they bought PP that was going to happen. They will end up knowing more about our business than we do. Kind of socialist don't you think?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> You are exactly right Mike. I knew when they bought PP that was going to happen. They will end up knowing more about our business than we do. Kind of socialist don't you think?


Mike, the only thing that I know for sure is that the older I get the less that I really know. Heck I guess it is socialistic to go along with our socialist president. I liked being 40 better than almost 60....at least I felt Iike I knew alot then....even if I really didn't.









Regards, Mike


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Some observations. One- They dont have a price yet. I would imagine they are waiting to see the price of corn. Two- Who is going to pay for the dealer to have an agronomist? Also how will the dealer do all the day to day as they say. Sound like another company trying to eliminate farmer dealers. Three- Kip Tom is involved. It seems they are striving to help along the theory "Get bigger or get out" Four- Wasnt PP owned by Ken Ferrie? I guess he is more concerned with helping Monsanto than helping the farmers who made his company. And five- Isnt the technology from my fields my OWN intellectual property? So I guess they can have it for a "TECH FEE". I am so glad that I am closer to the end of my career than the beginning. It seems the new generation are forgetting what hard work is. Just an opinion from a stubborn, old dinasour as my daughters call me.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Steve, Precision planting was owned by a Illinois farmer by the name of Greg Sauder and his wife Cindy....heres a very brief link on PP and Sauder....and a podcast of the Monsanto acquisition.

Regards, Mike

http://centralillino...erican-farmers/


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks. Sorry I always thought Ferrie owned it. Is this the same Sauder that used to own a JD dealership I think the name was Sauder and Ripple?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

steve in IN said:


> Thanks. Sorry I always thought Ferrie owned it. Is this the same Sauder that used to own a JD dealership I think the name was Sauder and Ripple?


That I don't know but it would make sense for a fella that was a mechanical inventer to have gained invaluable experience through a Ag equipment dealership.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Seems to me the way all the tech is going will be all the operator needs to be able to do is start the tractor and be able to turn on the auto steer and it's self running from there. Seems to me they want any idjit to be able to call themselves a farmer. Course when that happens they can manipulate profits for said "farmer" even lower as they won't really be paying for experience anymore.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

steve in IN said:


> Who is going to pay for the dealer to have an agronomist?


And, where will they find them??? Sounds like they are wanting their dealers to go into the consulting business. I guess they might as well, most can't find mechanics or decent parts guys, but if they have your data, the consulting part is a lot easier. I'm kind of looking forward to the beautiful PowerPoint presentations.....


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Pioneer did this several years ago when they started wanting the dealers to push DuPont products. How do I purchase seed from someone who doesnt plant it?


----------

